# Are We (Indians) Racists ?



## Phantom Lancer (Jan 7, 2010)

Though this issue never crops up when i have a talk with my Indian friends it almost always crops up in all my conversations with my friends abroad and leaves me very embarrassed .
Our Fair and Lovely Adverts are a standing joke abroad ..... It gives everybody the idea that Indians hate to be brown and desperately want to be pale skinned ! If you look at matrimonial sites/papers the discrimination is even more apparent   

Heres a sample of what people think about our ads
//unable to post links ?

Your opinions


----------



## rishitells (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: There is but one step from the sublime to the ridiculous.*

^^^Don't you know what a forum is for??


----------



## crawwww (Jan 7, 2010)

First of all the options given for the poll are wrong. They shud be "yes" & a "no" not "sometimes" as given by u. And secondly a big yes. Indians are the most racist ppl in the world. Trust me. Just take a look at the conflicts dat have taken place in India in recent times, Attack against Biharis by Maharashtrians, revolts taking place in north eastern states & in Jammu and Kashmir, the supposed partition of Andhra Pradesh, attack on women by members of Sri Ram Sena, attacks on Christians, attacks on Muslims, attacks on Dalits in various parts of the country, the hooliganism shown by MPs in Parliament of a certain party when a supposed oath was not taken in the native language of the state, the Barbari Masjid demolition, the Godhra carnage, Hindu- Muslim riots in Mumbai,.... the list goes on. Even foreigners have not been spared. Look at the gruesome murder of the Australian, Graham Staines and his children in the name of religion. These are all different forms of racism in India. But there is a light at the end of the tunnel if u consider the achievements of certain ppl belonging to the minority in India. For eg. the former President Abdul Kalam (a Muslim), the Prime Minister Manmohan Singh (a Sikh), Sonia Gandhi (an Italian Christian), the Khans of Bollywood, the pluralism shown in the players of the Indian cricket team, one of the richest Indians Azim Premji (a Muslim), Sania Mirza, Leander Paes, Anju Bobby George, etc..... This shows dat India presents equal opportunities to ppl of all cultures, races and sex. So minor incidents of racism will happen and can't be avoided. We shud consider only the bigger picture and move with a positive mind to lead us to the path of development


----------



## Krow (Jan 7, 2010)

@ *Rishabh* Remove links in the quote please. Don't encourage spammers.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jan 8, 2010)

Aren't all humans racists in some way or the other? What's with the fuss? People who say they aren't racists are nothing but hypocrites.


----------



## freshseasons (Jan 11, 2010)

You got the tile Wrong.What you are talking is fascination with being fair.Not racism.
  Its not that when foreigners comehere we hate them or cant stand them.
  We just dont stand dark color something..few i mean..


----------



## ico (Feb 13, 2010)

Every Indian will prefer marrying a 'gori' rather than 'kaali'.


----------



## Faun (Feb 13, 2010)

Every Indian will prefer blaming himself and cowering under his dhoti. Its a long 1000 years of genetic effect which will require atleast 100 years to ward off the effect.


----------



## IronCruz (Jun 20, 2010)

Many people say that ARYANS came from outside India. All rubbish. This was done by British. Actually in Sanskrit the word Aryans means elder people in a family. Even today in schools they teach the same rubbish things. What do all say about this.


----------



## cute.bandar (Jun 20, 2010)

> Aren't all humans racists in some way or the other? What's with the fuss? People who say they aren't racists are nothing but hypocrites.


 +1 Agreed......


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 20, 2010)

"Sometimes" and "No way!" ? Where is the "Of course!" option?


----------



## Rahim (Jun 20, 2010)

Post deleted due to over-dose of misunderstanding.


----------



## fuzzyboy (Jun 20, 2010)

@a_rahim,
Given a chance, will you marry someone outside your community?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 20, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> I am racist. To add more, i wont allow my siblings to marry outside our community or against the wishes of the family; with this liberal and grown-up crap going around, parents spend heir money and time to give the best of lives to us and all we tend to do is ignore them. Even the courts have given judgement that parents have no say in their childrens lives when they acheive majority. Why not? If parents dump their new borns in wastebin, everyone brings love and cries horse; so imagine the feelings of the same parents who gets the finger.


 What the hell  The topic is racism, when one discriminates by colour  and you are going off topic. Hello?


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 20, 2010)

> Even the courts have given judgement that parents have no say in their childrens lives when they acheive majority.


Actually to an extent I agree with this. This actually does give you the means of fighting back if the need arises. I'm not saying that its a boon but I do say that its a necessity. 

Furthermore I think that the term racism is being taken a bit too broad.


----------



## Rahim (Jun 20, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> What the hell  The topic is racism, when one discriminates by colour  and you are going off topic. Hello?


Now that you are done with your making faces; go back to your Rafa slurping.
Come back and post when you have something for this thread. Enough of you and your minion's shadowing.

Racism is a much wider concept than just fair and dark skin. Someone  should have realized that before waving his hands to get noticed.

@fuzzy: No I wont.

@all: I see most of the comments not touching the core; just by-passing with a general comment and i agree completely with Sorcerer.


@FilledVoid: Racism in India is not solely on skin colour; its all about caste and dont tell me fair skinned people are not in low caste families.


----------



## MCDC (Jun 20, 2010)

ico said:


> Every Indian will prefer marrying a 'gori' rather than 'kaali'.



sorry dude !! i wont mind if she's black or white. All i need is intelligence, care towards my child(this aint   
 racism) 
But all of us must agree that we indians are racist in a way.
the root of this problem is Money.


----------



## Rahim (Jun 20, 2010)

^Caste arrogance is the root cause of racism in India.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 20, 2010)

> @FilledVoid: Racism in India is not solely on skin colour; its all about caste and dont tell me fair skinned people are not in low caste families.



I don't recall writing anything about skin color. All I said is I definitely support the court ruling and I think its a necessity. As far as racial prejudice goes I would believe that it  involves comparisons based on your origin or the race you believe you descend from. 

And again I don't think caste arrogance is the main cause of racism in India . I believe its pure ignorance and stupidity.  That's just my opinion of course.


----------



## Faun (Jun 21, 2010)

MCDC said:


> sorry dude !! i wont mind if she's black or white. All i need is intelligence


And should be in good shape like me (no racism intended for other types).


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jun 21, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> I am racist. To add more, i wont allow my siblings to....


You need to allow yourself to get a dictionary dude . Mini ones cost 60 bucks, lasts a lifetime and if you're being stingy, there Dictionary and Thesaurus - Merriam-Webster Online

I wish next time they have an entrance test for people before coming in such debates. They are not only threadcrappers but also hypocrites.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 21, 2010)

Yes, Indians are racist, in fact, greater than Australians too. Bloody double standards everywhere in our society. 

Deep down, we all are, as ico said so. 

Its a strange thing to boldly say that "I'm racist", isnt that something to be ashamed off? No wait, racism implies acting like the Ku Klux Klan right? Shouting your fact across the roof?


----------



## asingh (Jun 21, 2010)

Show me a race that is not...!


----------



## ico (Jun 22, 2010)

MCDC said:


> sorry dude !! i wont mind if she's black or white. All i need is intelligence, care towards my child (this aint racism)


We both have similar ideas. However, the fetish of Indian men for white skin is well-known.


----------



## MCDC (Jun 22, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> ^Caste arrogance is the root cause of racism in India.



Caste arrogance is just because some are poor and some are rich....so money is the rooooot cause.

---------- Post added at 10:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:17 AM ----------




ico said:


> We both have similar ideas.



thats gud yaar....

"However, the fetish of Indian men for white skin is well-known.".. yaa but those men do suffer after marriage, (no caompatibility, fighting often , then they decide to separate)


----------



## awesomeabid (Jun 28, 2010)

sure we are....

Saw Russell Peter's old show. der was a small birthday party, and it was all about Indians...

we Indians, difer each other within our own country....

Gujju's , South Indians, Marwaris, Biharis....i can go on and on... !

chek dis out :
Russell Peters Intense Comedy Night

watch other parts too.

P.S - i dint upload this vdo, so this is no Ad. it goes with the Forum topic.


----------



## amitash (Jul 1, 2010)

> I am racist. To add more, *i wont allow* my siblings to marry outside our community or against the wishes of the family;



you WONT allow it? You will controll their lives? I thought this was a free country? What you said looks like a dictatorship to say the least..


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 2, 2010)

amitash said:


> you WONT allow it? You will controll their lives? I thought this was a free country? What you said looks like a dictatorship to say the least..


come on man He is sacrificing himself and keeping the "honour" and "traditions" of his family In fact he should be called a hero And you are calling him a dictator.  Very bad


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 2, 2010)

everybody's a racist in some way or the other...and we all know that.just that being vocal about it isnt acceptable in the society.


----------



## Aberforth (Jul 3, 2010)

Are Indians racist? No. A lot of Indians may be xenophobic, but the prevalence is no more than it is in other parts of the world. Bring up a SINGLE country in the world where you think there is no racism. We are just more open about it, since there aren't 938493 laws in India to keep our sentiments bottled up.

For those who think Fair and Lovely concept represents racism, it doesn't. Fair and dark skin in India represent skin tones, not races. And contrary to the way it is portrayed in TV commercials, women rarely ever get rejected for a job on the basis of their skin colour alone. 

As for matrimonial ads, the demand for lighter complexion is just a fetish. It is not racism, any more than my desire for slender women with beautiful face and good legs.


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 4, 2010)

> We are just more open about it



disagree.nobody's open about it.try calling even your closest friend a ngga in public.



> As for matrimonial ads, the demand for lighter complexion is just a fetish



+1 here


----------



## rkneo11 (Jul 4, 2010)

What about Bal Thackrey's initiative for non marathis to quit maharashtra??
What about Andhra Pradesh's policy not to allot medical seats for non telugu people??
The SC ST and OBC reservations are also a type of racism only


----------



## ankushkool (Jul 5, 2010)

depends on in which part of country r u in.


----------



## Stuge (Jul 9, 2010)

problem is people are racist ,but they won't agree nor they will say we aren't .

I will say dividing the society in the name of upliftment i.e SC,ST,dalit this or that  is itself is a kind of rasicism .If that was less ,now politicans wants to add caste in censushmm 

anyway ,its just too much to write and my fingers aren't in a state to write anymore .
_*
edit : just found this topic is about  colour racism .thread title is misleading .we should talk racism as a whole .*_


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jul 9, 2010)

ofc we are racist in every way.we differentiate children based on their grades,not their intelligence or talent


----------



## Faun (Jul 10, 2010)

this thread has now become a circle jerk fest.


----------



## lywyre (Jul 10, 2010)

Racist or casteist or religious or whatever, we do discriminate among ourselves and foreigners too. A visit to rediff forums [comments below all news(?!) articles] will definitely put any pround Indian to shame.


----------



## Aerohawk (Sep 13, 2010)

Aberforth said:


> *Are Indians racist? No.* A lot of Indians may be xenophobic, but the prevalence is no more than it is in other parts of the world. Bring up a SINGLE country in the world where you think there is no racism. *We are just more open about it*, since there aren't 938493 laws in India to keep our sentiments bottled up.



I smell contradiction.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 14, 2010)

Indians are a bit racist towards the foreigners they don't know until they get introduced and become the best of friends. But the main point is that Indians are racist towards other Indians (each other). Be it from different state or the same state.


----------



## Sarath (Apr 25, 2011)

Everyones a racist. We Indians are but atleast not how it is in other countries. Trust me we are way better off than other countries but still are a very racist group. 
Luckily we have so many different races here that its not really that much of a problem. Seriously when have you last read in the news that a certain someone sued someone else for being called "black" or refused a job due to other criteria (stupid ones)

That reminds me of Air India trying to fire older air hostesses. Unfair. But it sucks travellin g in our national airlines for the same reason.

As for the embarrassment abt the fair and lovely jokes. Its a universal fact that everyone makes fun of people from other cultures. Do the same. Dont shut up and blush like a bride.


----------



## Abhinav Tripathi (Jan 8, 2013)

Of course we are. Why deny it? Which Indian mother will happily accept an African as daughter-in-law or son-in-law? We are white crazy and black hating people. No two ways about it.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 8, 2013)

India needs a hard reboot..


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 8, 2013)

Most of teh Indians in India are racist. Some persons say it directly, some persons say it indirectly.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jan 8, 2013)

i am proud that i'm *BROWN.*


----------



## doomgiver (Jan 8, 2013)

dude, we are
1. hypocrites
2. racists
3. misogynists
4. corrupt
5. delusional

MERA BHARAT MAHAAN!!


----------



## Faun (Jan 8, 2013)

excluding me.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jan 8, 2013)

> dude, we are
> 1. hypocrites
> 2. racists
> 3. misogynists
> ...


what  *most* of the retards think here(the hypocrite part applies to the retards in question)
and they use this very often


> excluding me.


according to such people, we are the most worst people on this planet 
we have bad culture, and now we are racists too


----------



## ashutosh_jain (Jan 11, 2013)

We have every right to be racist have we not? Perhaps it has to do with our forefathers continued slavery of foreigners first Mughals then English.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 11, 2013)

Haven't been out of the country, so don't know if the perk of racism is Exclusive to India or whether  we all racists .


----------



## lakeport (Jan 12, 2013)

awesomeabid said:


> sure we are....
> 
> Saw Russell Peter's old show. der was a small birthday party, and it was all about Indians...
> 
> ...



Dead link btw.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 12, 2013)

Looks like I've been late for the party.

The way I see it, racism in India is pretty obvious. Not just among the myriad castes within the country, but our attitudes towards xenos is too.

I was watching the train scene in Robot where Rajnikant fights a bunch of typical Indian gundas. Among their ranks, are also one white guy (probably Russian) and one chinese guy. Now, how can you find such kind of "foreigners" among the ranks of the common street gundas? Of course, the director is trying to pass some message here : "Indians are superior to all other races". This is no different from the racism practiced in the US during the 60s-70s or what Hitler propagated. Since we got screwed over by the white guys a couple of decades ago, therefore, Indians probably get excited watching an Indian kicking some white guys a**.

So, the answer is "Definitely" indians are racists.


----------



## Flash (Jan 13, 2013)

Comparing to our races, we are greatly subdivided by CASTES!


----------



## amruth kiran (Jan 14, 2013)

you know aberforth..?
 thats what my mom said- "





> the demand for lighter complexion is just a fetish. It is not racism, any more than my desire for slender women with beautiful face and good legs.


not racist but more of a desirable quality.. fairer skin.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 14, 2013)

y digging old thread guys 

racism will not end it all depends upon how each one of think...open-minded or narrow-minded
& we all hear of day-to-day incidents which support this fact of racism


----------



## Vyom (Jan 14, 2013)

I didn't read all the posts in this thread. Just skimmed through them. Being said that, I would try to give my honest opinion and propose a theory for better or for worse.

I believe I am not a racist. Still, as I have observed that I tend to watch the girls with fair skin for a bit longer then those who are not that fair. So, in a way I am a colour racist. But I also appreciate some of them which have real "Indian beauty" but are not that fair.

I think everyone is a colour racist, although to an unequal degree. And the exact degree to which someone is a colour racist depends on their own colour of the skin. So someone with white skin would by default tend to attract towards white colour in opposite sex. And someone who is black would by default tend towards black.

So in that way, I think Indians are kind of neutral. Since colour brown is the primary colour for most of the Indians, so they have a wider range of colours to which they can get attracted to.

:S


----------



## Desmond (Jan 14, 2013)

As far as fair skinned girls are concerned, it is more a matter of genetics than racism. 

Blondes have golden hair which is a sign of higher Oestrogen levels (Which also makes them...well...dumb), which is why many men find them attractive, but that is not always the case. Not everyone finds them attractive or people tend to find people of their own race attractive generally. So, there is nothing racist about our preferences of women, its all genetic.

Compared to this, racism is a whole different ball game. Denial of educational opportunities, financial help, property purchasing, entry to certain areas, etc. for a person just because he/she is of a particular race is what racism is all about.


----------



## Flash (Jan 14, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> As far as fair skinned girls are concerned, it is more a matter of genetics than racism.
> 
> Blondes have golden hair which is a sign of higher *Oestrogen *levels (Which also makes them...well...dumb), which is why many men find them attractive, but that is not always the case. Not everyone finds them attractive or people tend to find people of their own race attractive generally. So, there is nothing racist about our preferences of women, its all genetic.



That's not Estrogen, its Eumelanin.


----------



## Anish (Jan 14, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> As far as fair skinned girls are concerned, it is more a matter of genetics than racism.


+1
Getting attracted towards a fair girl cannot be regarded as racism!. Disrespecting / mocking other races is racism - And in India (especially S.India) this idea lives like a king. I would say, people in India are more diversified by caste rather than color racism.

Why can't the government stop the caste reservations and help the really poor ones? They preach equality among Indians but differentiate them with a caste certificate right from the birth and here they indirectly encourage our disunity.


----------



## Faun (Jan 15, 2013)

Vyom said:


> I think everyone is a colour racist, although to an unequal degree. And the exact degree to which someone is a colour racist depends on their own colour of the skin. So someone with white skin would by default tend to attract towards white colour in opposite sex. And someone who is black would by default tend towards black.



How do you know that a black person will like black person ? There is more to attractiveness than mere color. Color is just another variable.

I prefer narrow upward snout and sharp features. The color comes later.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 15, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> That's not Estrogen, its Eumelanin.



Dude, I'm not saying that Estrogen causes lighter hair colour. I am saying that they have higher estrogen than other women in general, making them...well...extra womanly  . Most men know this genetically, but not consciously.

Estrogen is female sex hormone, for the record.



Anish said:


> +1
> Getting attracted towards a fair girl cannot be regarded as racism!. Disrespecting / mocking other races is racism - And in India (especially S.India) this idea lives like a king. I would say, people in India are more diversified by caste rather than color racism.
> 
> Why can't the government stop the caste reservations and help the really poor ones? They preach equality among Indians but differentiate them with a caste certificate right from the birth and here they indirectly encourage our disunity.



Well, I don't wish to go off topic, but the government is using the principles of divide and rule that the british used to keep us supressed.


----------



## Flash (Jan 15, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Dude, I'm not saying that Estrogen causes lighter hair colour. I am saying that they have higher estrogen than other women in general, making them...well...extra womanly  . Most men know this genetically, but not consciously.
> 
> Estrogen is female sex hormone, for the record.



Am not trying to offend you, but your previous post means 'Blonde hair is a sign of higher Estrogen levels'. Read it again!
That's why i said Eumelanin.


----------



## digitfan (Jan 15, 2013)

I am a sexist in the impure form.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 15, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Am not trying to offend you, but your previous post means 'Blonde hair is a sign of higher Estrogen levels'. Read it again!
> That's why i said Eumelanin.



Nothing offensive about your post. You were speaking about the hair color. I was talking about sex hormones. Little misunderstanding that's all.


----------



## club_pranay (Jan 23, 2013)

I think we are racists. Think about this: How do we behave with international students in india? There was a student in my school from Africa. People bullied the hell out of him. Even in good engineering colleges across the country, students, faculty, and general public don't treat international students nicely. 
African student battered to near death in Punjab


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jan 23, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Nothing offensive about your post. You were speaking about the hair color. I was talking about sex hormones. Little misunderstanding that's all.



yes but what you said is totally incorrect, its the testosterone level even in women which causes them to have sex. and not estrogen... estrogen only helps in development of female sex organs / glands.

infact high levels of estrogen can cause pain during sexual intercourse. Dude wtf, i am not even a doctor and i know more **** than you all for gods sake please make sure what you are posting is atleast right.


----------



## Flash (Jan 23, 2013)

Racism is everywhere.
It just waits for a reason, to erupt it.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jan 23, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Racism is everywhere.
> It just waits for a reason, to erupt it.



+1 , the way americans started viewing all muslims as terrorists. you know after 9/11 they started racial profiling of religious groups living in major cities and i think they kept a surveillance on some muslims whom they suspected were involved in terror plots.


----------



## Flash (Jan 23, 2013)

Not only americans, most of the people thinks the same.
Though there are so many terrorist groups in world, Muslim-linked-terrorist get over-hype, because of Uncle Sam's watch over them.

Reg surveilance, have you heard about this - NSA Watch | Echelon FAQ ?


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jan 23, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Not only americans, most of the people thinks the same.
> Though there are so many terrorist groups in world, Muslim-linked-terrorist get over-hype, because of Uncle Sam's watch over them.
> 
> Reg surveilance, have you heard about this - NSA Watch | Echelon FAQ ?



well its not only that, its not the fault of normal muslim people ... its their other twisted counterparts which are screwed up... just look at the most wanted list and more than 5 names are people who are muslims..

Iqbal Mirchi
Dawood Ibrahim Kaskar
Hafeez Saeed
Chhota Shakeel
Anis Ibrahim
Tiger Memon


----------



## club_pranay (Jan 24, 2013)

Faun said:


> What is "Are you color *conscience*" ?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, pranay. You are racist. Don't include me.


It was not targeted towards you. "faun" was not mentioned in the post at all. No need to be so bitter buddy.


----------



## Shah (Jan 24, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Not only americans, most of the people thinks the same.
> Though there are so many terrorist groups in world, Muslim-linked-terrorist get over-hype, because of Uncle Sam's watch over them.
> 
> Reg surveilance, have you heard about this - NSA Watch | Echelon FAQ ?



And there is a general misconception in India and other countries.





> "All Terrorists are Muslims"


.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jan 24, 2013)

Shah said:


> And there is a general misconception in India and other countries..



but broadly put more than 90% of the worlds terror groups have islamic religion. ( yes you can check that out yourself )


----------



## Shah (Jan 24, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> but broadly put more than 90% of the worlds terror groups have islamic religion. ( yes you can check that out yourself )



Can you show me some reliable proof for this statement? Don't say that they are terrorist because BBC and CNN reported like that only. How can you believe the media so blindly.


----------



## Flash (Jan 24, 2013)

I think, we are deviating to "Terrorism" from "Racism".


----------



## doomgiver (Jan 24, 2013)

Shah said:


> Can you show me some reliable proof for this statement? Don't say that they are terrorist because BBC and CNN reported like that only. How can you believe the media so blindly.



doesnt have to be a genius to figure that out.

though i'd say the figure is more like 80%.
there are christian, hindu and sikh terrorist groups too (i havent included buddhist terrorists because they just set themselves on fire, no WMD's )


----------



## Shah (Jan 24, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> I think, we are deviating to "Terrorism" from "Racism".



Ok. Let's stick to the topic then.


----------



## club_pranay (Jan 25, 2013)

I think i should take my previous statement back. there are more than a billion people in the country. I dont think anyone can represent the views of entire population. Similarly, most of us have not seen all the countries of the world, so we really cant say anything about them either.

Are we racist? We all are responsible for our own behavior. We should teach acceptance and tolerance to our children. Lets not label people by their ancestry. Raise your voice if you see injustice. Help the people in need.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jan 25, 2013)

Shah said:


> Can you show me some reliable proof for this statement? Don't say that they are terrorist because BBC and CNN reported like that only. How can you believe the media so blindly.



dude, one of my best friends is a muslim and i am a hindu myself.... and i harbour no hostility towards the religion of islam..people in saudi arabian countries are normal like you and me... but there are many hardliners too..  i am just stating a fact.

*www.nia.gov.in/wanted/wanted.aspx

and if you dont believe me, check this out.

and in regions prevelant with crippling economies, the situation is worse... see afghanistan, pakistan, lebanon, libya...


----------



## Flash (Jan 25, 2013)

We are good by ourselves, without feeling enmity towards each other.
It's some nut-cracks who arouse the problems among people, on behalf of religions.

To my knowledge, Indians are racists within India. We are not treating other COUNTRY people with racism IMO.

I read this in Chip and Dan's "Made to Stick" book. It's best to quote an excerpt from that to describe RACISM in simple terms.



> There was an extremely interesting study done by Jane Elliott*, an elementary school teacher in Riceville, Iowa. After the assassination of Martin Luther King, Jr, her students were confused about racism and she designed an experiment to teach them about prejudice and tolerance.
> 
> She split her class into blue eyed and brown-eyed students and the first week told the brown-eyed students that they were superior to the blue-eyed students. She gave the brown-eyed students extra time at recess and made all blue-eyed students wear special collars to distinguish them. Shockingly, the students began to fight and segregate. The brown-eyed students taunted the blue-eyed students and all friendships dissolved instantly!
> 
> The second week she told the class that she had made a mistake and switched the groups—now brown-eyed students were superior to blue eyed students. Again the taunting, segregation and fighting. At the end of the experiment, the kids seemed transformed. The experiment tracked the students years later and PBS Frontline did a special on the class. Many of the students, even 15 years later thought of the experiment anytime they felt prejudice and immediately stopped themselves.


----------



## doomgiver (Jan 25, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> To my knowledge, Indians are racists within India. We are not treating other COUNTRY people with racism IMO.



what do you call someone from africa? kaala or kaalu
what do you call someone who is mongoloid? chinki

if this is not racism, i dont know what is.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jan 25, 2013)

doomgiver said:


> what do you call someone from africa? kaala or kaalu
> what do you call someone who is mongoloid? chinki
> 
> if this is not racism, i dont know what is.



hey devil. **** i am a racist...

just to keep the mood light  

*s2.favim.com/orig/37/funny-racist-this-Favim.com-302928.jpg

no offence krow, but i think of you as :


*cdn.motinetwork.net/motifake.com/image/demotivational-poster/0910/mr-motifake-october-challenge-mr-motifake-finds-an-lolmod-demotivational-poster-1255462975.jpg


----------



## Flash (Jan 25, 2013)

doomgiver said:


> what do you call someone from africa? kaala or kaalu
> what do you call someone who is mongoloid? chinki
> 
> if this is not racism, i dont know what is.



Not all the ethnic slurs are considered under Racism.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jan 25, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Not all the ethnic slurs are considered under Racism.



well not if one black calls the other black "black", but if you dont belong to their community, then you are screwed my friend...


----------



## club_pranay (Jan 26, 2013)

An ethnic slur is considered an act of racial abuse.


----------



## Chetan1991 (May 9, 2013)

Yes. It is basic animal behaviour to be suspicious and untrusting of something / someone you're not familiar with. That is the origin of racism. Every human is racist to a degree. You cannot judge it as a good or bad thing since the intrinsic nature of being wary of strangers is there for safety of one's own life / tribe / race / society. Only exposure to people from other countries, other races etc. can make one more trusting to them. Since most Indians have no or minimal exposure to the rest of the world, they are more wary of foreigners.


----------



## Desmond (May 27, 2013)

I stumbled across this well written article :

Indians, racist? Kabhi nahin | Newslaundry

In this article, A Washington Post article finds that India is the *most racist country* in the world on basis of a survey asking people to pick up group of people they would not want as neighbours. Though this survey could be flawed, but the author notes that the survey does not prove that we are not racists either. Through some might argue that India is more of a caste-ist society than racist, but our fore-fathers who implemented such methods perhaps themselves never knew the difference between castes and races.

Please have a go at the article and comment.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jul 14, 2013)

^ very interesting article.

Anyways, i was just thinking...for a nation with such diverse culture, where no particular group can be called "immigrant", we are a racist lot.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 11, 2013)

Apparently, "Indian" racism doesn't just exist in India :

India banned the caste system 60 years ago, but it lives on for many in Metro Vancouver


----------



## Nanducob (Oct 11, 2013)

My parents are the biggest racists i have ever seen


----------



## kalam_gohab (May 9, 2014)

Ive seen some post in TDF forum to be racist


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 9, 2014)

Indians are one of the most racist people in the world .


----------



## Desmond (May 9, 2014)

*Re: how to add a video from youtube*



MarvinMa said:


> Hello!
> Administrators, please tell me how to add a video from youtube to a post?
> 
> Thanks!



I personally prefer to use the Add Video buton. But if you want to use the Youtube tag, just paste the part after "v=" in the video URL.


----------



## Inceptionist (May 9, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> Indians are one of the most racist people in the world .



And xenophobic.


----------



## Faun (May 10, 2014)

Everyone is a racist to some degree.


----------



## amruth kiran (Dec 10, 2014)

I think our mums have something to do with this. I've heard so many comments which are normal for us Indians but "OMG!" For outsiders.


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 10, 2014)

Faun said:


> Everyone is a racist to some degree.



true ...

- - - Updated - - -



amruth kiran said:


> I think our mums have something to do with this. I've heard so many comments which are normal for us Indians but "OMG!" For outsiders.



yes.I had my little friends who wont mingle/play with another because he was dark


----------



## Desmond (Aug 17, 2015)

punjab47 said:


> niggers



I believe the correct term is African American/Canadian.

Do you personally refer to them using the "n" word in Canada?


----------



## Nanducob (Aug 17, 2015)

My neighbor lady (mid 40s) recently got PR in USA .She went for a job interview.She was almost sure in getting the job,but at the end of the interview someone tried to give her handshake ,she pulled her hand away.When asked she said he was a negro  btw,she never got that job.


----------



## Faun (Aug 17, 2015)

Nanducob said:


> My neighbor lady (mid 40s) recently got PR in USA .She went for a job interview.She was almost sure in getting the job,but at the end of the interview someone tried to give her handshake ,she pulled her hand away.When asked she said he was a negro  btw,she never got that job.



I hope that old thoughts die with the old ones.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 17, 2015)

that lady totally deserved it..
 there's a bunch of african american students in our institution, they are pretty cool to hang out with


----------



## Faun (Aug 17, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> that lady totally deserved it..
> there's a bunch of african american students in our institution, they are pretty cool to hang out with



Why would they come to India ? US has better schools.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 17, 2015)

I think they are not african-american but proper africans.

I have seen a lot of African people here in Pune. Some even work in IT companies, etc. They get better opportunities here than in their African homelands.


----------



## Faun (Aug 17, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I think they are not african-american but proper africans.
> 
> I have seen a lot of African people here in Pune. Some even work in IT companies, etc. They get better opportunities here than in their African homelands.



Yeah, that might just be true. I don't think African-Americans will come here to study.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 17, 2015)

Faun said:


> Why would they come to India ? US has better schools.



student exchange program dood


----------



## Faun (Aug 17, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> student exchange program dood



Ok, makes sense now 

Are you going to another country too for a while ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 17, 2015)

Not me, but 2-3 people from our campus did go, im fine here atm


----------



## Anorion (Sep 26, 2015)

^Like 

*gifrific.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/Django-Unchained-Calvin-Celebrates-Hands-in-Air.gif


----------

